# [MW] Malawi • road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Malawi's first ever interchange opened to traffic on 28 September 2020 in Lilongwe. It was built by Mota-Engil.









Chakwera impressed with Area 18 Interchange: Mia says project to ease traffic congestion in Lilongwe - Malawi Nyasa Times - News from Malawi about Malawi


Malawi breaking news publishing 24 hours a day news about Malawi, Malawi Business, Malawi Tourism, Malawi Politics, Malawi News



www.nyasatimes.com













Motorists to start using Area 18 Interchange next week


The Roads Authority (RA) says the Area 18 Interchange in Lilongwe will be opened to traffic on September 28. Chief Executive Officer of the RA




malawi24.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Tolls have recently been introduced in Malawi to fund the road system. It is operated by the Malawi Roads Fund Administration.

A toll plaza has been activated on M1 near Chingeni on 8 November 2021. Another was activated on M1 near Kalinyeke on 14 January 2022. Both are between Lilongwe and Blantyre.

Press release about the Chingeni toll: Roads Fund Administration opens Chingeni Toll Plaza on a good note


The Chingeni toll plaza is considered the most beautiful in the whole world.


















Malawi to launch K4.2 billion Toll Plaza: Most 'beautiful tollgate' in the whole world?


Malawi is set to launch its toll plaza that some social commentators have described as the most beautiful tollgate in the whole world. Some social media




malawi24.com





The Kalinyeke toll plaza


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Probably the biggest greenfield road project in Malawi is the construction of the new M1 from Nsanje to the Mozambique border in the very southern tip of the country. It is a 26 kilometer project, most of it is on a new alignment. This part of M1 was the only one that is still unpaved.










The road is being constructed by China Railway 20. Recent floods damaged the new road. It's apparently not yet completed.










However the works don't seem to be coordinated with Mozambique, as this August 2021 satellite image shows no continuation into Mozambique. The N300 in Mozambique is unpaved. The border crossing appears to be low key or informal. This is the main road from Malawi to the Zambezi River, but it's likely not an important im/export route. There are no bridges over the Zambezi in that area either.


----------

